# Re-introducing Molly here



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, it is so nice to have a place for the "kids" to meet. I really love making these dolls, they are easy and fun, thanks to Pat and her wonderful patterns.
I may be 67 and I don't always act my age but this is going to be a fun spot in my day to see what others are doing and creating too.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi If you notice The kind admin I asked to change the section to dolls and teddies as a lot dont have dolls like we are making and a lot dress teddies so I hope it will be still fun for us all as we can have a lot of different dolls on here I hope you dont mind but it will be lovey seeing them all in school 
veram


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Molly is precious.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi I am 71 and I never had dolls as a child as we was to poor for my mum to afford to buy us one but I am making up for it now


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I really love your Molly she is wonderful such a lovely face and I love how you have dressed her My john keeps asking when he will meet her I think he has taken a liking to her


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I love Molly! She is so precious and her golden hair is sure to attract Vera's little John Poppet and maybe some other young poppets. ;-) What fun!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a cute little girl!!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

vera M said:


> Hi If you notice The kind admin I asked to change the section to dolls and teddies as a lot dont have dolls like we are making and a lot dress teddies so I hope it will be still fun for us all as we can have a lot of different dolls on here I hope you dont mind but it will be lovey seeing them all in school
> veram


Where that gone .


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Molly is so cute.


----------

